# 一番カワイイと思うところは



## Strutter

Hello, guys. 

Here goes the sentence I got some question from, "松本が娘の一番カワイイと思うところは？". In a TV show, somebody asked that question 
to a guy whose name was 松本. I of course understand the meaning, "what  does 松本 think is the cutest side of his daughter?" If it goes  松本が思う娘の一番カワイイところは？、 I wouldn't have any questions. And also I could make  sentences like the original one, あなたがあの映画の一番いいと思う場面はどこですか？ for example,  after all I'm a native speaker.

What I need is some grammatical explanation for this kind of structure;  AがBの...と思う~はなんですか？.　Could anybody please show me why/how that structure  works? Maybe this is a silly question though. I really don't know how I  should ask this question. I will absolutely appreciate any help with  this and it doesn't matter whether your answer is in English or  Japanese.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## alice313

こんばんは。英語は下手なので、日本語で書いてもらいたいと思います。
もしかしてこういう説明はどうでしょうか。

「aがbの～と思う...は何ですか」という文は、「aはbが～と思う」という文が「...は何ですか」の「...」を修飾していますね。
ここで副助詞の「*は*」は独立性の高いことろから、これを含む文が従属節になってしまう場合には「が」になりがちですよね。
そして「...は何ですか」の文の構造からも「...」の部分が「何ですか」という述部の主題になりますから、ここでは「は」の方がもって向いていると思います。
また、「aはbが～と思う」という文が「aはbの～と思う...」という文になったのは助詞の「*が*」は本来の、独自の意味が強くないゆえに、これを含む分が名詞を修飾する場合には「の」が付いてそれから「が」は脱落するようになると見られます。
「aは～」の文が「aが～」の文になるのは助詞「が」の総記の意味、だから「a」の思うところからっていう意味を強調すると解釈できると思います。

「松本が娘の一番可愛いと思うところは？」という文は
松本*が*(主格、総記)娘*の*(「が」とか「は」が脱落し、名詞修飾のために「の」になった)一番可愛い*と*(引用)思うところは(｢何ですか」省略）と説明できると思います。
ちなみに「娘が可愛い」という文は助詞の「が」から事実を叙述していると、
｢娘は可愛い」という文は副助詞の「は」から｢娘についていうと」という、娘を主題化して述べているという違いあると見られます。

私がこの質問を受けて考える文法的などころは上に述べた説明が全部です。
どうせ私はネーティブではありませんので、もっとしっかりした説明が要るなら「日本語文法ハンドブック」という本を見るとご参考になると思います。


----------



## Strutter

答えていただいてどうもありがとうございます。インターネットにしばらく接続できなかったので返信が遅れました。

　”Aが～*と*思うところはどこですか”の、”と”が引用の役割だっていうのは勉強になりました。
　話はちょっとそれるんですが、元の文を長く書くと、”松本が娘の一番可愛い*ところだと*思うところは？”ってなるのが自然で、ここが、”娘の一番可愛い*ところと*思うところは？”だと僕は感覚的に不自然に思えます。要は、”*と*”と”*だと*”の違いなんですが、たぶんこれは、引用部分の最後の言葉が何で終わるのかで変わってくるんでしょうね。少なくとも、引用の最後が名詞で終わる場合は、*”だと”*を使うことが多いと思います。
　例を上げると、”明日は雨*だと*思います” vs ”明日は雨が降る*と*思います。”のような場合です。けど、”明日は雨*と*思います”って言い方をどっこで聞いたような気もするんで、文法的には”明日は雨*と*思います”でもいいのかもしれません。

　次に、”娘*の*一番可愛いところ”を”娘*が*一番可愛いところ”に書き換えられるかなんですが、これも中々難しいですね。僕の中で一番最初に浮かんでくるのは”*の*”なんですけど、ここで”*が*”は使えるんですかね？”僕*の*家”を”僕*が*家”って書いたら明らかにおかしいんですけど、”娘*の*一番可愛いところ”を”娘*が*一番可愛いところ”に変えてもそんなにおかしくないかなって思えます。

　結局、僕の中の結論は、言葉で書くのが難しいんですが、”松本が娘の一番カワイイと思う”が丸々”ところ”を修飾しているってことですね。僕はなんとなく、この文の主語は”松本”だと思っていたんですが、”松本”は真の主語ではなく、なに主語っていうのかわかりませんが、英語の関係詞の中にでてくる主語のような役割なんですね。

　答えていただいてどうもありがとうございました！正直まだ、完全には納得していませんが、だいぶ見えてきた気がします。


----------



## Schokolade

Good eye might! ... I mean, good day, mate!

「松本さんが娘さんの一番好きなところは（どこですか）？」っていう文章と同じ構文かな～？？って思ったりしましたけど、なんか違うような気もしてきました・・・それよりも「松本さんは娘さんのどこが一番好きですか？」って聞く方が普通かな～？？って気もせんではないような・・・
最初は「娘さんの一番かわいいところは（どこですか）？」っていう文章に「松本さんが～～と思う」が組み込まれただけなのかな～？？って思ったりしましたけど、それなら「松本さんは、娘さんの一番かわいいところはどこだと思いますか？」ってなるんじゃないかな～？？って気がせんでもないような・・・

何の参考にもならない呟きでした。堪忍え～。<m(__)m>


----------



## Strutter

As long as I know, not as many as supposed say G'day though almost all guys say mate over there.

”松本が娘の一番可愛いと思うところはどこですか？”って、例えば、”あなたが向かっている場所はどこですか”と同じような形だと、今は思ってます。
”あなたが向かっている”が"場所"を修飾しているように、”松本が娘の一番可愛いと思う”が”ところ”を修飾しているんだと。それで、原文がちょっとややこしいのは、”ところ”の重複をさけて省略が入っているからかなって。

これ考えていて思ったのは、”あなたが向かっている場所”だけだと、日本語として完全な文にならないんですよね。”あなたが向かっている場所”を英語で考えようとすると、あなたyou、むかうgo、場所placeで"You are going to the place."っぽく見えるんですけど、実際は”The place you are going to”の方に近いんですよね。

あと、Schokoladeさんの「松本さんは、娘さんの一番かわいいところはどこだと思いますか？」なんですけど、僕が疑問に思った文がでた状況が、、
四人の回答者がいて、松本人志が別室にいて、アナウンサーが回答者にこれを聞いて、そのあと松本に実際に聞いて答え発表って形なんで、「松本は娘のかわいいところはどこだと思う？」だと、松本に聞く分には自然なんですけど、回答者に問題として聞くにはなんか違うなって思います。「松本は」が松本に対する呼び掛けに聞こえてしょうがないんですよね。でもこれって、なにげに日本語のややこしいところじゃないですかね。これを、「松本は娘のかわいいところはどこだと思うか、当ててください？」にすると、OKかなって気がして。

結局、でもこれって個人の感じ方の違いかもしれないし、よくわかんないな～って結論で終わってしまうわけですが・・・


----------



## Schokolade

ああ、なるほど、そういう状況であったのなら、"松本が娘の一番可愛いと思うところはどこですか？" じゃないとおかしいですね。「さあ、正解をご本人に発表してもらいましょう！じゃじゃ～ん」っていう感じの状況だから、「松本さんは、娘さんの一番かわいいところはどこだと思いますか？」じゃ、今初めてその話題を口にしたみたいで、変ですね。

ところで、少し話が戻りますが、@alice,「は」は副助詞になりますか？「は」は格助詞か係助詞ではなかったでしょうか。


----------



## alice313

@Schokolade 「は」は格助詞でもあるし、係助詞でもありますよね。「は」はちょっと特別な格助詞なので、ほかの格助詞と区別して「副助詞」と呼ぶこともあるっていうことをものの本から読んだことがありまして書いてみました。
今思ってみたら、外国人のための日本語教育の世界では何よりも「取り立て詞」っていう名称がよく使われるそうですね。


----------



## Schokolade

alice313 said:


> 「は」は格助詞でもあるし、係助詞でもありますよね。


すみません！今調べたら間違っていました！「は」は格助詞にはなれません。aliceさんの言う通り、「副助詞」か「係助詞」です。私の日本語の勉強不足です！！！><


> ものの本から


また難しい日本語を…


> 今思ってみたら、外国人のための日本語教育の世界では何よりも「取り立て詞」っていう名称がよく使われるそうですね。


へ～初耳です。でも、「取り立てて言う」って言う意味かな？ってすぐ連想するから、なるほどって感じで、意味は解かりやすい気がします。


----------



## alice313

> また難しい日本語を…


勉強不足なので、すみません。^^;


> 「取り立てて言う」って言う意味かな？ってすぐ連想するから


はい、連想された通りです。前に来る名詞とか述語を取り立てて言うので「取立て詞」っていう名が付いたそうです。


----------



## YangMuye

時が経つのは早いもので、もう2014年になりましたね。Strutterさんは、納得できる結論は見つかりましたか。

「松本が娘の可愛いと思うところ」は「松本が娘の*<どこが>*可愛いと思う」の「どこ」を移動させて、「松本が娘の*φ*可愛いと思う*<ところ>*」にしたものではないか、と私は思います。
「松本が娘の好きなところ」も同じ構文で、「松本が娘の*<どこが>*好きだ」を「松本が娘の*φ*好きな*<ところ>*」に変換してできたものです。

いかがでしょうか。

ただ、どんな動詞がこういう構文で許されるかは、なかなか説明できません。


----------

